# Bogut signs 5 million dollar contract w/ Nike. Now known as Bogey Man



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Andrew Bogut is now "The Bogey Man," according to his new $5 million contract with Nike.
<table align="right" border="0" cellpadding="10" cellspacing="0" width="259"><tbody><tr><td width="259">








NBA No. 1 draft pick Andrew Bogut has been dubbed 'The Bogey Man' by Nike, and the former Ute isn't that excited about his new moniker.








_Henny Ray Abrams, Associated Press_</td></tr></tbody></table> The former University of Utah star who was the No. 1 choice in the June 28 NBA Draft, going to the Milwaukee Bucks, has been on display this week in his home area of Melbourne, Australia, and the new nickname was prominent during his news conference at the Nike store there, according to several Australian news sources.
A Fox sports Web site from Australia allowed as how it wasn't convinced Bogut was truly happy over Nike's choice of monikers for him. "I'll probably get a lot of crap for it, but it will be well worth it," the site quoted Bogut as saying.

http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,600156925,00.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

He better ask the Tiger Woods of late if he can use that name...Except I think he's playing well today...


----------



## The Bogey Man (Aug 21, 2005)

And on the 8th day, my moniker was born.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

The Bogey Man said:


> And on the 8th day, my moniker was born.


That's ridiculous.

:cheers:
with your every post, the bogut haters will cringe.
As will the bogut lovers, thats a horrible nickname.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Bogey Man? :laugh: LOL that's horrible.


----------

